# Clinton Engine



## dodge37 (Jan 24, 2009)

Good Evening,
I have a 1901 Curved Dash Olds reproduction that was made by American Air Products Corp in Florida between 1958 and 1962. Its powered by a 4.5 or 5 hp Clinton 4 cycle engine. I had the engine rebuilt several years ago but I'm having problems with lack of power, smoke in the exhaust and vibration. Does anyone work on Clintons? How about parts (gaskets etc)? How about a rebuilt Clinton engine for sale? Thanks.
Steve


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=242712


----------

